# Use at your own risk disclaimer



## arcticsid (Jun 7, 2010)

If you choose to use, or experiment with any of the wines listed under this catagorie, you are doing so at your own risk.

Noone is going to guarantee that you try, or recommend to you, to try to produce wine with anything that hasn't been tried and true. And even then, those recommendations come with the disclaimer. TRY AT YOUR OWN RISK!!

Some berries, leaves, and fruits can be very poisoness and in some times fatal.

Just because a berrie is okay doesn't make the leaves or roots the same. And the opposite, the roots may be okay, and the berries are poisoness.

Before trying anything unknown, please consult the Co=Operative Extension Service at the closest University to inquire about local plants in your area before you go harvesting. Or you may be able to get some information from a local botanist in your area.

DO NOT HARVEST OR TOUCH any wild plants until you know what they are.

Be sure you know what you are harvesting if you go into the woods. I will tell you the story of a woman who thought she knew her mushrooms and took the class. She harvested a similar lookin one and it ended up killing her husband and two of her kids.

Be careful when experimenting. Fun could turn into tragedy. Please ask in here or inquire before going on an expedition to harvest something to make wine, or beer from. Be sure you know what you are touching.

PLEASE.



E=MC squared.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh dear!!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 7, 2010)

Also, a little knowledge from growing up in the south...

Plant parts that are edible when young or properly prepared may be poisonous when older or improperly prepared.


----------



## wyntheef (Jun 7, 2010)

May I ask what prompted this thread?


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 8, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> May I ask what prompted this thread?




I'm more interested in the Theory of Relativity reference there at the end.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 8, 2010)

Heck I would like Darren to explain what he said


----------



## Julie (Jun 8, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Heck I would like Darren to explain what he said



Darren wants to know what is up with this "E=MC SQUARED"  Since Troy posted on behalf of the admin and mods and as a mod you need to explain what's up with this.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 8, 2010)

Troy posted on behalf of the Eskimo's and I don't understand the lingo!


----------



## Julie (Jun 8, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Troy posted on behalf of the Eskimo's and I don't understand the lingo!



Eskimo's!!!!!!! When did they become mods?


----------



## koda_ky (Jun 11, 2010)

I just started a Honeysuckle.. now Troy has me worried lol.


----------

